# MonaVie...are you kidding?



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2009)

Enlighten me abóut this bullshit multi-level marketing 45 dollar drink of wonder. Anyone, please! My wife is busting me to sell it in my gym. It is overpriced garbage right?


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2009)

Never heard of it.

Then again, my criteria for supplements of any kind are:
Is there peer-reviewed evidence to support its use?
Based on this research, do I feel I need it?
Can I assemble it cheaply based on the individual components?
Is it on sale?

And the ever-favourite: 
Is it being sent to me free of charge?


----------



## Marat (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's the link that provides the clinical studies that they used. 

AIBMR Articles & Reports: Natural Products Research


Here's someone's analysis on the drink. 
Monavie Juice Scam - Read The Real Truth Now!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2009)

Built said:


> And the ever-favourite:
> Is it being sent to me free of charge?



Funny. Thats my first.


----------



## nkira (Jul 5, 2009)

The Ingredients,

MonaVie Original and Active juices list the following ingredients: blend of açaí (freeze-dried powder and whole juice); *100% fruit juice from concentrate (white grape, apple, acerola, aronia, purple grape, cranberry, passion fruit, apricot, prune, kiwifruit, blueberry, wolfberry (goji), pomegranate, lychee, camu camu); fruit purée (pear, banana, bilberry)*; citric acid, sodium benzoate. In addition to these ingredients, MonaVie Active lists d-glucosamine hydrochloride and esterified fatty acids as additives.
*Monavie Pulse juice, launched on September 25, 2008*, lists the following ingredients: blend of açai (freeze-dried powder and whole juice), reconstituted fruit juice blend* (Concord grape blend, pineapple, apple, prickly pear, pomegranate, elderberry, yumberry, bilberry, blackberry, blueberry, cherry, cranberry, raspberry, aronia), puree fruit blend (acerola, strawberry, cupuaçu, camu camu)*, plant sterols (emulsified with corn syrup solids, polyglycerol esters of fatty acids, gum acacia), Apple Phyto-Phenolics (polyphenol blend), omega-3 (cranberry seed oil), resveratrol, natural flavors, potassium sorbate (preservative), sodium benzoate (preservative), citric acid. According to the company, 4 ounces of MonaVie Pulse provide 0.8 g plant sterols.

Source


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2009)

so really, it is expensive fruit juice-similiar to Dole and ridiculously priced-$45!! Get the fuck outta here


----------



## nkira (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree with you.

Sooooo.....are you gonna try & convince your wife?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2009)

Pyramid scheme.

total crap..

patrick


----------



## Marat (Jul 5, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> so really, it is expensive fruit juice-similiar to Dole and ridiculously priced-$45!! Get the fuck outta here



That's basically what it is.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats some expensive fucking fruit juice, man :-O

That list of nutrients it DOESN'T contain is shocking.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2009)

shit-I could a had a


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Enlighten me abóut this bullshit multi-level marketing 45 dollar drink of wonder.



I think you answered your own question.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2009)

The more I redad, the harder I laughed. I promised her I'd look around do research. Its shit.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 5, 2009)

It has tremendous health benefits. I can't tell you how many lives I've seen Mona Vie bless. However, it's too expensive for most people. I swear by it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you serious?


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 5, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Enlighten me abóut this bullshit multi-level marketing 45 dollar drink of wonder. Anyone, please! My wife is busting me to sell it in my gym. It is overpriced *garbage *right?



No, just over priced fruit juice. F-ing people will fall for anything.


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 5, 2009)

m11 said:


> Here's the link that provides the clinical studies that they used.



And when it was compared to grape juice, it was found inferior:

Mona Vie: Any Better Than Welch's?

There's a sucker born every minute, as the man said...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> It has tremendous health benefits. I can't tell you how many lives I've seen Mona Vie bless. However, it's too expensive for most people. I swear by it.



kidding right?


----------



## CG (Jul 7, 2009)

No shit its the new noni juice. Maybe part of the drinkbetterwater.com scheme? ( Which I almost fought a dude over lol)


----------



## ebrake74 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here is a good article on Mangosteen.


----------

